# Installing jointer knives - Help - Old 4"



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

I inherited an old Rockwell, Delta Tool Div. 4" jointer and had to get the knives sharpened. I thought I had noted their current positions, etc. before I removed them, so I could get them back with no problems.

Good plan... Bad results...

I have both feed tables coplanar and equal to each other. (Infeed may be a tad 1/32" lower)

I have tried rare earth magnets on top of some clear plexiglass to hold it down onto the outfeed and hanging over the knife holder.

I placed each knife so the flat end of the cutter was flush with the plexiglass & tightened them down... Had a problem... they were not perfectly horizontal (one end was lower than the other).

I've tried it again and again MULTIPLE times, each time thinking I've done it... Only to find out... NO CIGAR!! It seems I'm always getting snipe now... Going back to check, with the plxiglass in place & turning the cutters, the knives hit the plexiglass ever so slightly messing everything up.

I've tried the same approach but changing what part of knives just touches the plexiglass... I thought getting just the Tip of the knives to barely touch the plexiglass was the objective... NO LUCK!

I feel like I'm now going in circles... chasing my tail... getting nowhere!!

I have tried to describe what I've been doing...

Can anyone NOW give me some real SIMPLE directions?
I know they are going to be simple instructions... I've seen them before... thought I understood... I'm missing something!! 

Help!

Thank you!


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Joe,

http://www.grizzly.com/products/g3360

if knives are parallel and you still get snipe, best bet to raise the outfeed a little.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=2983839096587014177


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Hey, thanks Doug...

Nice lil jig...

Good idea on raising outfeed table...

I'll have another session tomorrow...


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

I made a jig using some 5/8" x 1/8" rare earth magnets I had on hand... used some Cherry scraps... similar to this...

http://www.grizzly.com/products/g3360

I got them nice and Horiz. at just a uniform tad high (less than 1/64")... adjusted the outfeed to get perfect...

Tried it out... WALLA!! Worked like a charm!!

Thank you very much for your help.


----------

